# Buying a new 17" LCD monitor...need advice



## magneto_ms (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi all, i am planning to  buy a new 17" lcd. Just seeking an opinion from u guys what i shud be getting. I want it to be under 15k.

Which do u recommend? I work a lot on computer arts stuff, so i would want something that has reasonable color reproduction(but no crt anyway ) Also preferably it shud have a response time  of < or = 16ms.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 5, 2005)

as u said u wont b going for a CRT monitor then get a SAMSUNG SyncMaster 713N,it has a response time of 8ms and it will come inside ur budget.its damn gud.


----------



## magneto_ms (Dec 5, 2005)

Dude, i just checked, it has a native resolution of 1280x1024. I have never used an lcd b4 and i hear that it would look bad on non-native resolutions. Would the text, menu and stuff look clear on such a resolution(1280x1024)? Would it look crappy too if i have to run a game once in a while at say 800x600?

Now i have a Geforce 4 mx 440 64mb card. Not sure of any compatibility issues...any ideas?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2005)

it will work fine at 1024X768, even at 800X600, it's just looks best at 1820X1024


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 5, 2005)

another vote for the syncmaster

gives the best value for money !!!


----------



## reddick (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah SAMSUNG is d best choice


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Dec 6, 2005)

cud any1 also confirm da rates?


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 6, 2005)

it shud come around 14.5k.


----------



## magneto_ms (Dec 7, 2005)

Hmmm....suddenly i have fallen into a sort of dilemma now.. eye strain is a serious issue 4 me. i usually set my crt monitor to near-minimum brightness when i am not working on anything graphics related. but heard some inputs now that lcds don't do well when u decrease brightness to that extent(and some even can't)

just a bit tentative now..  I wan't to make sure of this aspect too before i shell out that much money.. would i be better off going for a flat 17" flat crt instead..?

choices...choices... :roll:


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 7, 2005)

well its totally down to u
there are certain contrast issues with the LCD's but most of them have sorted out

the key issue between the CRT and the LCD is desktop space

there are lot many options available for a flat CRT

there are quite a few models frm LG, Samsung and Acer


and the Flat CRT costs abt half the price of the LCD !!!


----------



## nitrous (Dec 8, 2005)

Samsung,man. Dont think twice

17" lcd's screen area is almost equal to the 19" CRT.So, LCD's are quite VFM compared to upsize CRTs.


----------



## magneto_ms (Dec 11, 2005)

It is a great monitor the samsung, no doubt. But b4 one buys anything in this range it is safer to ponder over all aspects. Just out of curiosity, the native 1280X1024 (for the 713n) is not the traditional 4:3 ratio is it..? It is 5:4. Now won't there be distortion for the desktop wallpaper and other stuff that is meant to be viewed at 4:3?


----------



## vikramk (Dec 12, 2005)

*Samsung Syncmaster 713 N*

Hi. I currently have a LG 17" CRT and was thinking of going in for the 713 N. 8ms response time etc is all very well, but what does it mean in performance terms? Is there likely to be a substantial fall in performance in terms of ghosting, brightness etc compared to th


----------



## magneto_ms (Dec 13, 2005)

Dude, from what i have learnt so far, it is best if u get a taste of it first b4 u invest. Try some of ur friends lcd if they have. Some people can't stand the flourescent backlight and it is actually more strainous to them than(believe it or not) crt at 85hz.


----------



## vikramk (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Samsung Syncmaster 713 N - flickering at 1280X1024*

Well, I went ahead and bought it anyway (got it for 13,300 at lamington road, for those who are interested), but have a problem. Recommended resolution is 1280X1024 at 60Hz; great sharpness and clarity, but noticeable flickering on text. Lowered the resolution to 1024X768, flickering disappeared but doesn't look so great. Is it something to do with my video card settings? If so, how do I change them? I use a 845 based motherboard with integrated graphics. Or is it something else altogether? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## magneto_ms (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Samsung Syncmaster 713 N - flickering at 1280X1024*



			
				vikramk said:
			
		

> Well, I went ahead and bought it anyway (got it for 13,300 at lamington road, for those who are interested), but have a problem. Recommended resolution is 1280X1024 at 60Hz; great sharpness and clarity, but noticeable flickering on text. Lowered the resolution to 1024X768, flickering disappeared but doesn't look so great. Is it something to do with my video card settings? If so, how do I change them? I use a 845 based motherboard with integrated graphics. Or is it something else altogether? Any help would be much appreciated.



Oh, u bought it! Not sure the issue u are seeing is something that cannot be corrected. I have not heard anyone saying this opinion about the 713n. Can u try to increase the refresh rate at 1280X1024? (from monitor properties) Also post the model of ur graphics card.


----------



## vikramk (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: LCD monitor flickering problem - sorted out*

Thanks magneto for the help. Managed to figure it out myself though' changed the refresh to 72 (was given a choice of only 60,70,72) and it seems to be ok at 1280X1024. Am still curious though; if there is flickering at the recommended setting, does that mean the problem is with my CPU? Re the video card model - like i said the graphics are integrated, so no separate card.

By the way, not sure about your personal brightness level preference, but the monitor was preset to 80% brightness, which I lowered to 60% and it still seems fine. I guess the best way for you to satisfy yourself about this is to ask for a demo - although I must warn you that it's not going to happen in a typical lamington road shop!!

Thanks anyway for the help.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Dec 17, 2005)

VIKRAMK>>Does Wall paper & themes,etc  done for 4:3 ratio fit  well into a 5:4 ratio screen ratio of the SS LCD 713N

& more so >> r u satisfied working in PHOTOSHOP & other 3D stuffs in this 713N LCD?

Please make the MOST GENUINE representations of the 713 facts,bcoz,same as you I didnot have any opportunity to c the 713N performancepersonally till date.......& MOST probably I WOULD BUYING BLIND the above said LCD Monitor,which I am pllaning 2 buy!

So Dear Bro Vikram,please HELP ASAP!


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 17, 2005)

u should definitely get a samsung   SyncMaster 713N, accordin to me


----------



## vikramk (Dec 20, 2005)

*TechGuru: sorry unable to help*

Hi,

Sorry, have never used Photoshop in my life and use the Windows default settings for wallpaper and theme. That doesn't look distorted in the 5:4 screen, but am not sure whether other wallpapers and themes would be ok.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Please do check that!

Please please do that......for a 4:3 aspect to fit into 5:4 aspect ratio.......how distorted the pic-wallpapers appear?

& whatever....do also some PHOTOSHOP work.........& give feedback!


----------



## magneto_ms (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry, i was busy with exams for a couple of weeks. Now more than ever i am close to buying the 713n..

@vikram: 

1.please check the distortion issue a bit more crtitically.
2. Please check whether it is posssible to adjust  the brightness and contrast so that it reaches near black stage.
3. Are u satisfied with the overall performance of the monitor?
4. Any eyestrain issue due to the backlight u are feeling..? Are u able to sit at the desk for long hours without problems..?
5. Like techguru said. would it be possible for u to get any image editing application and perhaps see how it goes? (Just adjust the image contrast or brightness(in say Photoshop) and see if u are able to get decent output?)


----------



## coolendra (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey dude i'd suggest u go for the ASUS 17 inch tft lcd its really cool !!!!!!!


----------



## magneto_ms (Dec 26, 2005)

coolendra said:
			
		

> Hey dude i'd suggest u go for the ASUS 17 inch tft lcd its really cool !!!!!!!



Why in ur opinion..? I  hear lots of reviews which says the 713n is the best in this class..


----------



## Yoda (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello Friends,
           I'm planning to buy a 17 inch TFT LCD Monitor. Presently I have 15 inch samsung Monitor.

My Budget for TFT = Rs.20,000.

Before deciding one there are a few factors that I should consider like "Response Time", "Viewing Angle" "color gradation" etc.....

I heard that the Cut-Off for a gaming display is a response time of "12 ms". Is that true?

Use: Home use + DVD movies + games (like FIFA 06, Doom 3, Quake 4)

Requirements....

16:9 or 16:10 Aspect Ratio (I think 17 inch will do...)

inputs like composite and component video connections, DVI, D-SUB, S-Video, RGB  (Is there a model with all these inputs.....)

Audio inputs like standard 3.5 mm steroe and RC.

Response time should be 12 ms (lesser the Response Time("ms") is better)

Extended viewing Angle...more the viewing angle is better....Is it possible to view the display correctly from a side or diagonal angle....

Good Color Gradation


I have a few models in my mind....

ASUS PM17TU (17 inch) Price ??? (This one is really good) (my first choice)

LG Flatron L1730S (17 inch) Rs.15,000  

BenQ FP71E+ (17 inch) Rs.14,900   

Acer AL714sm (17 inch) Rs.15,000


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 21, 2006)

LG model has 12msec of response time...not suitable for games or movies...


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 21, 2006)

instead of starting a new thread iam going ahead with his one only...
iam planning to buy a LCD monitor too... ( 17"/19" )

so i want a monitor with crisp display,i'll be playing games too,nd i'll be watching movies nd all...
tell me the choices i have...

**hear frm sumone that samsung 713n is very poor if u intend to watch movies,specially those with dark night scenes...

also shud i order the decided monitor over the phone or visit the dealer and have a look at it to check for dead pixels...nd also how to check for them,and how many are expected ??


----------



## The GodFather (Aug 8, 2006)

I have the BenQ FP71E+ in Mind. 8ms response time with DVI. What do u guys say?


----------



## The GodFather (Aug 8, 2006)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## hariharan (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a plan of getting a mobo with the VGA options Dual VGA options, DVI-D, and RGB. Can the TFT Monitor  in the case of samsung syncmaster 713N which has a 15pin D-Sub connector be connected to this mobo? If not what other component would be required to make the connection feasible?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a Viewsonic VP720b 17" LCD with 4 ms response time and DVI. It's meant for graphics professionals and has full 8-bit colour rather than 6-bit like other LCD's. Zero dead pixels and the price is Rs. 14,000.


----------



## The GodFather (Aug 14, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> I have a Viewsonic VP720b 17" LCD with 4 ms response time and DVI. It's meant for graphics professionals and has full 8-bit colour rather than 6-bit like other LCD's. Zero dead pixels and the price is Rs. 14,000.


8 bit and 6 Bit Colour ????????? LOL

I thought we had 16 bit and 32 bit colours. Is that a typo or you really mean it?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 14, 2006)

I really mean it. Refer here for more info

*compreviews.about.com/od/multimedia/a/LCDColor.htm
*www.anandtech.com/displays/showdoc.aspx?i=2289&p=3
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth


----------



## The GodFather (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the Info Dude.

I finally bought the LG 17" Flatron 1730S LCD Monitor. I've put up a sorta mini review on my blog: *darshanjog.com/


----------

